
Warning: SaaS Privacy Debt Will Crush Your Roadmap - noturdata
https://blog.ironcorelabs.com/warning-saas-privacy-debt-will-crush-your-roadmap-3869e79e3105
======
zmre
See this is what worries me. Software developers have long left security and
privacy concerns to IT. But they can't produce force shields that magically
protect apps or the data they can access. Developers will eventually have to
take action and the longer that can is kicked, the more painful it will be.

------
redis_mlc
The article is correct as far as it goes, but really falls under the umbrella
of IT compliance.

And implementing PCI, SOC2, etc. along with GDPR, etc. is a massive and
ongoing project.

